# 5D mark ii or 70D



## xFireSoul (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok, I hope this to be the last thread regarding my questions, but I really need help once more!
The price difference for used 70D and mark ii 5D is like 500-600$, so it isn't a huge difference. Furthermore, lately I decided to go with the 24-70 2.8, rather than 24-105 f/4..
So with all that said, I would really appreciate If you can give me advice with which one to go.

PS: I mostly shoot portraits in natural light, landscape, street & walk-a-round.  Have plans for making video, but for fun.
PS: I prefer not having to change body to FF in few years..


----------



## ronlane (Oct 22, 2014)

If it were me deciding between just those two cameras, I'd take the 5D mk ii with the 24-70mm f/2.8.


----------



## xFireSoul (Oct 22, 2014)

And what if you weren't limited to a specific canon camera & lens, but for that amount of money?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 22, 2014)

For under $2,000 for the body. It would tough, but I would probably go full frame with either the 6D or the 5D mk ii. I'd probably get the 24-70mm f/2.8 and learn how to use it. (I've gotten so used to the 28-135 and 24-105 right now.)


----------



## goodguy (Oct 22, 2014)

I would probably go for a 6D but if must choose between these 2 then I would go with the 5D II


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2014)

I would rather have the full frame format for people and landscapes. I think the 5D-II is still a viable camera for a lot of stuff. The way the bigger sensor makes lenses work is the reason I like FF for people, and landscapes. I recently dug my 5D Classic out of storage and am gonna start using it as my daily driver for knock-around use.

I am not up on the current 5D-II pricing or the 6D either. Just talking about what camera **I** would want to have for people/landscapes, and the way **I** shoot. If you like *exposure* *simulation,virtual horizon*, and shooting off of the flippy screen using Live View for tripod-mounted landscapes, the 70D might be for you.


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 22, 2014)

70d.  it's a great camera.  though there's nothing wrong with the 5d mkii


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 25, 2014)

5D MKII


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 25, 2014)

Given that you indicated a preference for "portraits", "natural light", "landscape", and street photography .... AND that you indicating you want to get the 24-70mm f/2.8L... is going to be the better option.

The 70D will do better at video because it can do continuous auto-focus during video and the 5D II cannot.


----------



## nicholaskong (Nov 5, 2014)

5D mark ii over 70D anytime.


----------



## jamesngo (Nov 13, 2014)

I use to have a 5Dmkii but upgraded to a 6D, and I've also played with my friends 70D in my class. If youre aiming for photography stick with the ff 5D. If it's video I like the 70D because of the smooth auto focus. Thats the only reason but I would still stick to a ff and I'm coming from a cropped 20D and t3i


----------

